# New esp's 2012!!!!!!



## Mprinsje (Jan 12, 2012)

The ESP Guitar Company | 2011 USA Website

so what do you guys think?


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 12, 2012)

there's so many incredibly cool stuff in there


----------



## vanhendrix (Jan 12, 2012)

The 27 fret horizon might be the greatest guitar of all time. My friend has an old Kiko sig and he just loves it


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll take all the ones that come in Reindeer Blue, please.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 12, 2012)

Like the FR27... looks like the Kiko sig but hopefully cheaper and without stupid inlay:








*YES* to the maple board BS-7 with the cockstock!!!


----------



## Ninetyfour (Jan 12, 2012)

The AW-7 is stunning.


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 12, 2012)

i really like the 2 non-emg equiped whitechapel axes, the unearth horizon and kirk's double cut eclipse


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow, a lot of cool stuff in there actually! Much better than some of the crap last year.































Do want, all of these.


----------



## Jake (Jan 12, 2012)

dat alex wade sig, about time he got one


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 12, 2012)

that silver sparkly eclipse is butt fcking ugly tho.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 12, 2012)

A lot of cool stuff. Great to see some actual ESPs coming to North America, not just LTDs. Definitely a step in the right direction. 

If that AW-7 had a trem it'd be pretty hard to justify not wanting one.


----------



## dantel666 (Jan 12, 2012)

The whitechapel sig's and the Buz sig are pretty amazing.


----------



## IB-studjent- (Jan 12, 2012)

long live the cockstock ! finally something worth GASing over from esp. That new kh is yum !


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 12, 2012)

The BS Whitechapel sig = , though I hope the description in the paragraph above it is wrong. It says that it's going to have EMGs. 

Purple cockstock? Amazing. 






I love how ESP is calling it a "teardrop-shaped headstock." We all know it's the cockstock baby.


----------



## musikizlife (Jan 12, 2012)

Hell yeah, im drooling all over the AW-7 and the BUZ-7


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 12, 2012)

The cockstock hath returned.

This pleases me.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 12, 2012)

Like the reindeer blue finish.

Lolz at the KH DC Sig.


----------



## przemyslawwolski (Jan 12, 2012)

hanneman's "slayer 2012" =


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 12, 2012)

Love the KH DC, the Rob C, and the Alex Wade sig.

But I hate Whitechapel, and they're not getting my money.

Rob C can have my money, The Damn Things' and Anthrax's new albums are fucking awesome.


----------



## drjeffreyodweyer (Jan 12, 2012)

The Alex Wade sig is awesome. 
The one with see thru purple


----------



## sell2792 (Jan 12, 2012)

Sicarius said:


> I hate Whitechapel, and they're not getting my money.



Who cares? Its a sick guitar.


----------



## danger5oh (Jan 12, 2012)

OMFG... I need more money... time to return to whoring. The Caggiano, that 7 Horizon, that 27 Horizon, and basically every single one those Reindeer Blue guitars and Eclipses... thanks ESP, as if my GAS wasn't horrible to begin with.


----------



## Into Obsidian (Jan 12, 2012)

SLAYER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Duraesu (Jan 12, 2012)

am i the only one not impressed? maybe i am lool


----------



## JPMike (Jan 12, 2012)

I see some really amazing guitars in there. That Reindeer Blue finish, is phenomenal!


----------



## Sicarius (Jan 12, 2012)

sell2792 said:


> Who cares? Its a sick guitar.


That it is. But I don't want my money going to a band I don't like.

If one pops up used for a good price, I'll consider it.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jan 12, 2012)

I heard the Alex Wade Whitechapel signature guitar comes tuned BbEADGBE


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 12, 2012)

If the price is right, that AW-7 might make me break both my "No LTDs" and my "No siggies for artists I don't like" rules. Hell, if it were a solid color instead of being yet another awful figured top, the price wouldn't even have to be all that right.

Any pricing info on these things? Any similar existing models I could look at to get an idea?


----------



## Sunlit Omega (Jan 12, 2012)

I must have the Horizon 7FR this year....Damn you, ESP! Just when I thought I was going to be able to spend my money on other things!


----------



## sirshredsalot (Jan 12, 2012)

Gawd damn! That LTD buzz is sick! Definitely getting one of those. Really impressed...


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 12, 2012)

*hasemgpickups*
*yunoresize*


----------



## Djdnxgdj3983jrjd8udb3bcns (Jan 12, 2012)

ESP done seriously good. I'm gonna awful poor all year...


----------



## sirshredsalot (Jan 12, 2012)

_velkan said:


> am i the only one not impressed? maybe i am lool



Probably one of ESP's biggest years I think..The 7 strings this year are WAY impressive.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 12, 2012)

Excellent lineup for ESP! 

Rob Caggiano sig, Buz sig, Alex Wade sig, Kirk Hammett double-cut... I will probably be very poor this year.


----------



## Key_Maker (Jan 12, 2012)

misingonestring said:


> *hasemgpickups*
> *yunoresize*



It has EMG!!




PS: These plus the Parker would send me to live in my rehearsal room.


----------



## NeglectedField (Jan 12, 2012)

Some ace models there. Really going for it on the signature model front, think it'd just be a question of getting over the association with some of them.

Think the AW-7 is my favourite.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jan 12, 2012)

The Whitechapel, Anthrax, and Unearth sigs are fantastic


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 12, 2012)

Key_Maker said:


> It has EMG!!



Sorry, but Ben's model won't have EMGs, as posted by Alex Wade:



AlexWadeWC said:


> ALSO FYI again, the pictures that the OP posted of Bens guitar is the old version. The version that will be released will have a *Crunch Lab in the bridge and a D-Activator neck* in the neck, and NO "Savage" on the 12th fret.


----------



## Key_Maker (Jan 12, 2012)

s_k_mullins said:


> Sorry, but Ben's model won't have EMGs, as posted by Alex Wade:



Yay! I won't be that poor


----------



## SilenceIsACrime (Jan 12, 2012)

> Alex Wade: no "Savage" inlay



Oh hooray! That was the only real flaw I saw with that guitar (despite not having passive pickups, which: also hooray!)


----------



## Zerox8610 (Jan 12, 2012)

Personally I like the ZH 7 best of the WC sigs. But any of those in "Reindeer blue" is just fantastic


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Jan 12, 2012)

OH MY GOD

If you dont like this announcement I dont like you...


----------



## ESPfanboy (Jan 12, 2012)

Thomas Youngblood from Kamelot posted his signature Eclipse late last year, I'm kinda sad to see it not on the list.


----------



## TOM4S (Jan 12, 2012)

Where is the Carpenter T-7!!! I want it, why are you teasing us ESP


----------



## simulclass83 (Jan 12, 2012)

I still don't see myself getting any of these, although they are all pretty sexy.


----------



## seventhcircle (Jan 12, 2012)

diggin the new 7 strings. they look ultra cool. as well as the slayer 2012!


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Jan 12, 2012)

Whoa, Alex Wade's sig looks sick!! I might have trouble picking between it and a new Carvin when I save up the money.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 12, 2012)

Some very nice pr0n there... Alex's signature looks awesome, and I am overjoyed that ESP is starting to warm up to the notion of using passives, especially on their sevens.

Caggiano's signature I do want...


----------



## guitarister7321 (Jan 12, 2012)

Jeff Hanneman Eclipse? WHAT THE FUCK!?!?! 

DiMarzios on the Rob Caggianos and two of the Whitechapel sigs! Sweet to finally see some ESPs with DiMarzios. It's usually Duncans or EMGs


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 12, 2012)

Am I the only one that really likes Kirk Hammett's new shape?







 Looks fantastic. As is the Jeff Hanneman Eclipse. 

I'm glad they made the Rob Caggiano sig too. As with the Buz and Whitechapel sigs (Ben's being my favorite). 

Well done ESP.


----------



## Collapse (Jan 12, 2012)

jeff hanneman ec is very cool, I always thought it would be a good fit as he use to play a gibson les paul way back in the day, I will own one of these ec's for sure


----------



## AkiraSpectrum (Jan 12, 2012)

unbelievably excited for this batch... 1 downside (wishing there were more LTD versions of these amazing guitars).

As with most people around here, we're happy to see more diversification in the pickup and color arena's (blackouts, SD and Dimarzio passives as well as more colors than just black and red)!!!!!


----------



## WarOfAttrition (Jan 12, 2012)

They are all so nice! But I was expecting some cool new ESP's, not just last years Japan ones.


----------



## misingonestring (Jan 12, 2012)

I think that Ben Savage sig will sell like hotcakes here with it's passive pickups and maple neck


----------



## Dooky (Jan 12, 2012)

There is nothing there that particularly floats my boat. A few more maple board options would have been nice (that aren't sig guitars) The Buz sig is pretty nice though.
Nice to see lots of different colour options too.


----------



## isispelican (Jan 12, 2012)

AW-7 yes please!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 12, 2012)

Not a single mention about the suicide silence sig's, hahahaha


----------



## JP Universe (Jan 12, 2012)

That Horizon FR - II with Duncans in Reindeer blue..... That's the closest thing I see there that I want. So much win from ESP


----------



## JPMike (Jan 12, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Am I the only one that really likes Kirk Hammett's new shape?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Those new KHs, remind me of those Yamaha SG models.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## shanejohnson02 (Jan 12, 2012)

Yes, and they reflect the fact that he just *might* have developed good taste in guitars 


Although I thought the Mummy and Ouija-themed guitars were pretty cool...

I'm REALLY liking the Alex Wade sig, speaking of good taste.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 12, 2012)

http://www.espguitars.com/images/news/new2012/Suicide.jpg


----------



## JPMike (Jan 12, 2012)

Long story, short: ESP ruined my life.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 12, 2012)

for all the lazy people here are all the new 7s from that link 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 12, 2012)

Holy Shit, Frank Bello is with ESP again!? Must be trying to join Scott in bringing back the Belladona era magic.  

And it seems that Rob and Ben are giving us back some cockstock love. 

This has to be the best year for ESP in a long while.


----------



## -42- (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh, hey a Metallica signature I would actually play.


----------



## Robby the Robot (Jan 12, 2012)

I'll take the Eclipses in Volcano Red and Reindeer Blue as well as the Buz-7 please.


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 12, 2012)

Wow. I didn't expect these at all.

Being a HUGE Slaytanist, I didn't expect any new Hanneman sigs, actually. I thought they were all done, over and over again. Boy am I wrong!

It'll be interesting to see if Jeff actually gets around to using these on stage this year.


----------



## indrangelion (Jan 12, 2012)

For a second there I thought Matt Heafy from Trivium made the switch to ESP, look at that MKH-7. Certainly looks better than Matt's Epi 7, even though they share similar specs.


----------



## CapinCripes (Jan 12, 2012)

DAT FINISH.   also interesting to see Frankie Bello switching to ESP.  guess the guy didn't like only having a squire sig.  Can't blame him.


----------



## gunch (Jan 12, 2012)

Reindeer blue Horizon = yes
Rob Caggiano sig = yesyesyesyesyes all my yes


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jan 12, 2012)

OPTIONS!!!! We now have options!!!!!!


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jan 12, 2012)

-42- said:


> Oh, hey a Metallica signature I would actually play.



the flame on the ltd is EXACTLY the same as on the esp, this leads me to think these are just mockups?
i would love to see real pictures, as i really like this guitar


----------



## toiletstand (Jan 12, 2012)

these all look amazing! holy shit!


----------



## Demiurge (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm diggin' the new Hammett model, but I'm afraid that it's coming at the expense of enduring another "see, Kirk Hammett is a classy guy who actually really likes classy guitars and eclectic music" media blitz like when the Loads came out.

Since I currently do not have a 7-string, that Alex Wade model may alleviate that situation.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 13, 2012)

The BUZ 7 and AW 7 is giving me gas!!! Btw, any idea where LTD models are made? Korea?


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 13, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> Am I the only one that really likes Kirk Hammett's new shape?



Nope, I dig the shit out of it! I'm glad he made a break from his usual style of sig models.

Kirk Windstein from Down/Crowbar also plays an ESP with this body shape. Looks pretty damn cool IMO!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 13, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> Wow. I didn't expect these at all.
> 
> Being a HUGE Slaytanist, I didn't expect any new Hanneman sigs, actually. I thought they were all done, over and over again. Boy am I wrong!
> 
> It'll be interesting to see if Jeff actually gets around to using these on stage this year.



Jeff has actually gone full circle considering he was using a Les Paul back in the day.  



The new Eclipses are awesome.


----------



## MatthewK (Jan 13, 2012)

I like the reindeer blue and the double-cut Les Paul knock-off.


----------



## Sikor (Jan 13, 2012)

Some very nice new models, well done ESP 

But AW-7 is really calling my name


----------



## Osiris (Jan 13, 2012)

Hell yes they added like 46 horizons. I got a question though, isn't the black aqua finish supposed to be darker than see thru blue? Like a way deeper blue?
edit: like this http://bmusic.com.au/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_15_20&products_id=458
also it seems the NT-IIs now come with alder instead of mahogany.


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 13, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Not a single mention about the suicide silence sig's, hahahaha


I love the green F series bass, very tempted by this or a F-5E. I do have a 'thing' about eyes in pyramids too ...


----------



## Desi (Jan 13, 2012)

This in no way means I will take back all the mean things I said about ESP in the past..because I meant every word!

BUT!

I would be lying out of my pores if I said "meh, not impressed" to this year's lineup of new offerings. Because I am, indeed, thoroughly impressed. 

I have never seen such a robust collection of Horizons being released in a year. We've got many colors, choices of TOM and Floyd bridges and EMG or SDs! And the selection of sevens just went up and moreover, such a diverse selection! 

While I should be happy, we are still getting superstrats and Eclipses. I always felt ESP's best designs are their more "out there" shapes, like the Forests, Arrows and Antelopes. 

I'm in no way complaining, but I feel that after the years and years of mediocre offerings, we deserve a little more. 

In the meantime, I have marked my first ESP to be that sweet ass purple Horizon with SDs and a Floyd.

Congrats, ESP! You just earned a customer...and he's one of your toughest critics.


----------



## themike (Jan 13, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


> Not a single mention about the suicide silence sig's, hahahaha




I dunno, for $300 - $400 bucks less I'd rather have white binding and flag inlays instead of someones signature.
I guess if you are a proponent of neck-thru's its a different story though!  

ESP EC-407


----------



## great_kthulu (Jan 13, 2012)

I may not be a big whitechapel fan, but the AW-7 is stunning. I also like the new Richard Z model, though I still miss his old one. Still waiting for a gunface sig, lol.


----------



## Adam Of Angels (Jan 13, 2012)

The HRF-II RDB is just... it makes me want to cry


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 14, 2012)

BlindingLight7 said:


>


If ESP hadn't released that EC-407, everybody would probably be lusting after that Heylmun sig and yes, it could double as a Matt Heafy sig(Matt plays LPs+EMG/MKH=Mathew Kiichi Heafy

Edit: guy above stole my thunder


----------



## Zado (Jan 14, 2012)

Pretty nice catalog to me,not epic but interesting for sure.Apart from some new finishes,like the volcano red which,imho,comes boring after a certain time

ESP Custom Ordered STANDARD SERIES Horizon FR-II EMG Volcano Red 2012 6-String Electric Guitar


reindeer blue is just spectacular

ESP STANDARD SERIES Horizon FR-II Duncans Reindeer Blue 2012 6-String Electric Guitar


Not very enthusiastic of new signatures btw..also i would have found the RC being more attractive with a proper ebony fb,or pauferro to be more classy but whatever.Love the purple body.

The AW7 is just the best of all the catalog,simply AMAZING.


----------



## Edika (Jan 14, 2012)

Anybody has an idea about pricing of the LTD sevens? There are at least three I would easily buy the AW-7, BS-7 and Buz-7 in this exact order. Time to save up!


----------



## BoomBoyBooms (Jan 14, 2012)

theyre so purdy O.O


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah I gotta say I find the Suicide Silence EC sig kinda dull considering it's a stripped down version of an already quite basic guitar. They could've tried to make it more unique, but hey it's his signature model.


----------



## wespaul (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm really interested in the 27 fret Horizon with the scalloped fretboard, as well as the black aqua Eclipse. After I get a Mark V, those guitars will be next on the list.


----------



## serazac25 (Jan 14, 2012)

Awesome, like the buz sig and the AW-7, love the Volcano Red Horizon, the Frank Bello sig looks pretty awesome also the Suicide Silence F5.  Hope in a near future they get rid of the pickup rings , death to them, but not really a deal breaker but yeah


----------



## groph (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah I kind of like that double cutaway KH model too. I like the combination of the F's headstock onto the H's body but it's not like the guitar is a revolutionary design or anything, it just looks a bit better than the previous generations. I actually like the silverburst Eclipse model. Silverburst is starting to grow on me.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 14, 2012)

I'm still waiting for the Attack Attack! signature models. 

Make it happen ESP.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 14, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I'm still waiting for the Attack Attack! signature models.
> 
> Make it happen ESP.



You are so dead to me


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 14, 2012)

Jakke said:


> You are so dead to me


Why?

God hates shrimp.

He doesn't hate crabs.


----------



## Jakke (Jan 14, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Why?
> 
> God hates shrimp.
> 
> He doesn't hate crabs.



That one is included in the dead sea scrolls

*EDIT*Who cares about that anyway? The main issue is that they look ridiculous.


----------



## jl-austin (Jan 14, 2012)

I don't see any thing that appeals to me. I am not hating, I love ESP's, and some of these are "interesting", but nothing jumps out and says "buy me!".


----------



## themike (Jan 14, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> I'm still waiting for the Attack Attack! signature models.
> 
> Make it happen ESP.



 

Anyway, don't they play Schecter?


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 14, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Anyway, don't they play Schecter?


Nope

I saw a short interview with him(the guitarist) in Guitar World, and he plays ESP.


----------



## Ironbird (Jan 14, 2012)

> Jeff has actually gone full circle considering he was using a Les Paul back in the day.



He used a Les Paul back in the day, not an Eclipse. 

Les Paul =/= Eclipse


----------



## Jakke (Jan 15, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> He used a Les Paul back in the day, not an Eclipse.
> 
> Les Paul =/= Eclipse



But an Eclipse is a Les Paul-esque guitar, and the original Les Paul is of course out of the question.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 15, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> He used a Les Paul back in the day, not an Eclipse.
> 
> Les Paul =/= Eclipse


 
If you're gonna be technical about it, then yes. But then again...



Jakke said:


> But an Eclipse is a Les Paul-esque guitar


 
ESP did make a foundation of copying other shapes after all. The early Eclipses and even some current models ARE Les Paul copies.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Jan 15, 2012)

I like the Bull Shit-7  (no, really)

MMMMM, EMG's...I'LL ENJOY THOSE, MY CHILDREN.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 15, 2012)

The Reindeer Blue and Black Aqua ones honestly make me cum 5 different directions at once.

I'm trying very hard to think of something I wouldn't do to get one, and I haven't come up with anything yet...


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Jan 15, 2012)

is it me or are the lower horns more sculpted than usual?


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeah, the reindeer blue is epic.

I might have to re think wanting to buy that new Orange RG Prestige. The reindeer blue Horizons are calling me.


----------



## Dooky (Jan 15, 2012)

I know I said previously that there was nothing here that really floats my boat. But that Buz-7 is starting to make my willy feel funny. Could very well be buying one of these this year.


----------



## noizfx (Jan 16, 2012)

Just a heads up guys, more signatures will come out later this year during Musikmesse! 

First off, Chthonic's guitarist Jesse's signature model! As posted by me here:
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...custom-guitar-jesse-chthonic.html#post2533354

and a glimpse of it without needing to go to the link:






The above is just a 6-string version in black, there will also be a 7-string version in silverburst!

Also, their bassist Doris' bass:






As posted by Doris earlier, that her signature will be announced at Musikmesse in March, so I figured the same will be for Jesse's guitar! I hope I won't get in trouble for saying this, but hey, Doris announced that herself


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2012)

Ironbird said:


> He used a Les Paul back in the day, not an Eclipse.
> 
> Les Paul =/= Eclipse



Its "traditional thickness", so it'll be pretty darn close to a Les Paul. Just with a wider cutaway and (possibly) thinner neck.


----------



## themike (Jan 16, 2012)

noizfx said:


> As posted by Doris earlier, that her signature will be announced at Musikmesse in March, so I figured the same will be for Jesse's guitar! I hope I won't get in trouble for saying this, but hey, Doris announced that herself




Those are too nice - we definitely won't be getting those over here in the US


----------



## noizfx (Jan 16, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Those are too nice - we definitely won't be getting those over here in the US



I mentioned in my original post that I got in touch of the president of ESP Japan, and he told me that they're considering releasing "the standard version", referring to Jesse's guitar (coz I only asked about the guitar not the bass!), the standard version would AT LEAST mean it'd go export... just not sure export to where...


----------



## themike (Jan 17, 2012)

noizfx said:


> I mentioned in my original post that I got in touch of the president of ESP Japan, and he told me that they're considering releasing "the standard version", referring to Jesse's guitar (coz I only asked about the guitar not the bass!), the standard version would AT LEAST mean it'd go export... just not sure export to where...




Nice - but there is no way they'd release anything remotly close to that awesome bass. We don't get LED's on anything.....ever....


----------



## noizfx (Jan 18, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> Nice - but there is no way they'd release anything remotly close to that awesome bass. We don't get LED's on anything.....ever....



As for Doris' bass... yea maybe the one with the LED won't be available to anywhere else but Japan... Doris also mentioned that there might be two versions of her bass, one actually with the LED, and one without but cheaper. so some people suspect that the one with the LED will be Japan Domestic model too...


----------



## Church2224 (Jan 19, 2012)

Those horizons and HRF's look fantastic in all of those finishes. I think I dig the red the most. 

Also the Horizon 27 and FR-7 are dreams come true for me, I might need to pick one of each up!

ESP, you did good!


----------



## BucketheadRules (Jan 19, 2012)

noizfx said:


> Also, their bassist Doris' bass:



Wow, Doris looks a bit different... have I missed something here? 

Sorry, had to. It's a nice bass, and that V for Jesse is just EPIC.


----------



## noizfx (Jan 20, 2012)

BucketheadRules said:


> Wow, Doris looks a bit different... have I missed something here?





The post is updated with more pictures and video! 
http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2830485-post39.html


----------



## Morax (Jan 20, 2012)

Too bad there's no new F series. Hopefully the next release will have some, ideally some more 7s.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes!!! They brought purple back!!!!


----------



## neurosis (Jan 21, 2012)

I am late as always and just discovered the threat. But I think the roaster ESp are offering this time around is unbelievable. Horizons are a big win in my book anytime and the selection is just mindblowing. You don't even need a signature to get a royal piece of an instrument. If the quality I discovered them for (first I thought they were overhyped public relations masters) is still standing we have a lot to look forward to.

The decission of making different signatures for the sevens is very smart in my opinion. They will cater to the right audience directly and they made the models diverse enouigh to appeal to everyboy who is looking for a 7 stinger but can't find what they want in the competence. 

And no tacky inlays except for some of the sigs!

For me this is an epic win!

PD: I would really like to know how far the musicians are involved in the designing process. The custom shop ESPs Wade & Co got last year were mindblowing, specially that ash tele. The new LTDs are real eye candy for somebody looking for affordable 7s. I wonder how well they play and what the construction and finish qualities are since I have seen some pretty irregular LTDs and found others to be amazing.


----------



## themike (Jan 21, 2012)

neurosis said:


> PD: I would really like to know how far the musicians are involved in the designing process. The custom shop ESPs Wade & Co got last year were mindblowing, specially that ash tele. The new LTDs are real eye candy for somebody looking for affordable 7s. I wonder how well they play and what the construction and finish qualities are since I have seen some pretty irregular LTDs and found others to be amazing.




Custom Shops are 100% spec'd by artists. The signature series, I'm unsure as I think it goes by an artist-by-artist basis but I can tell you Alex and I designed his model 100% of the way through, even the color and sent it off to ESP. There is more info in this thread though if you'd like to read through 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/183606-new-esp-whitechapel-signatures.html

Here is the final rendering we sent ESP


----------



## Domkid118 (Jan 21, 2012)

How many new horizons!


----------



## neurosis (Jan 22, 2012)

th3m1ke said:


> There is more info in this thread though if you'd like to read through
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/183606-new-esp-whitechapel-signatures.html




Thank you so much!!!! Going on to read this immediately. I'll eventually write you a PM with some specific questions if I have some You guys did an awesome job on this.


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Jan 22, 2012)

I'm just excited for the Whitechapel Signatures/Customs! They did work on those guitars!


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)

Anyone want me to upload the ESP JAPAN 2012 Catalog?
I just got the Physical catalog from the HQ, and its quite thick.
They told me they`re still preparing the online one and it won`t be available for a while.


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
So I`m probably gonna strip down the book and scan the pages indivisually
to speed the process and get good scans out of it.






Thats just my itouch camera, the scans won`t be like that.


----------



## Murmel (Jan 23, 2012)

I'm very much disappointed that they put Mr. Laiho on the front page of their Japanese catalog.
They should've chosen a Japanese person. Like Toshiya, Die or Aoi.

Oh god Aoi...


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 23, 2012)

Guys I have posted a thread of the New ESP Japan Catalog. You may view it and use it as a resource, however the posts so far are just a fraction of the whole catalog. There will be a lot more posts and even stuff not included in the catalog later, so please refrain from posting in that thread meanwhile.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/184959-esp-japan-2012-catalog.html


----------



## Mprinsje (Jan 23, 2012)

well, that catalog seems pretty identical to what has been in the site for about 2 years


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 23, 2012)

Mprinsje said:


> well, that catalog seems pretty identical to what has been in the site for about 2 years


 
Pretty much. Maybe the odd variation on existing models, but not really anything new. 

The sigs will probably change that, but they're posted here already. The Japanese sigs probably wont get any new models until say April to June.

EDIT: Still no new Nightmare customs...


----------



## drmosh (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks so much for posting the catalogue!

Also, Japanese Band names are so good haha. Sex Machinegun


----------



## Scordare (Jan 24, 2012)

There are a lot of great guitars here...but why....WHY!! Didn't they make a 7 string version of the Horizon FR-27?!?!?


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 24, 2012)

Scordare said:


> There are a lot of great guitars here...but why....WHY!! Didn't they make a 7 string version of the Horizon FR-27?!?!?



Theres the custom shop for that.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 24, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


>


 


Oh dang, I didn't realize there was going to be an Edwards version of e-Zuka's 7. Seven string H/S V? Yes, please!


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 24, 2012)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Oh dang, I didn't realize there was going to be an Edwards version of e-Zuka's 7. Seven string H/S V? Yes, please!


 
Oh dang, I didn't realize even the Edwards version costs 1700 fucking dollars street.


----------



## LLink2411 (Jan 25, 2012)

This reminds me quite a bit of the guitar Kris Norris used to play back in Darkest Hour.


----------



## McBrain (Jan 26, 2012)

I actually don't know if this is new, but hubba hubba:


----------



## ixlramp (Jan 26, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> Guys I have posted a thread of the New ESP Japan Catalog.


Thanks so much! All my favourite ESPs are the weird Japanese ones you can't get in the UK  I'm just realising how much of a Japanophile i am.


----------



## ittoa666 (Jan 26, 2012)

LLink2411 said:


> This reminds me quite a bit of the guitar Kris Norris used to play back in Darkest Hour.



It's the same, but without the cockstock and ltd logo.  It's lovely, ain't it?


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 27, 2012)

ixlramp said:


> Thanks so much! All my favourite ESPs are the weird Japanese ones you can't get in the UK  I'm just realising how much of a Japanophile i am.



Your welcome. I don`t know man, I find some of the models really interesting and creative, but have no thoughts what so ever of buying one in the future even if I had the money. This MANA model costs around 6600gbp:


----------



## Miek (Jan 27, 2012)

I'm really loving Kirk's new sig, but it's not quite what I'm looking for in a guitar right now, which is a shame because I'd love to own one.


----------



## MikeyLHolm (Jan 27, 2012)

Snappers Japan-only also? Or is there some other incoming vintage trem superstrats in Europe too (besides GL-56)?


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 27, 2012)

MikeyLHolm said:


> Snappers Japan-only also? Or is there some other incoming vintage trem superstrats in Europe too (besides GL-56)?



I`m pretty sure Snappers are for Japan only. A good place/person to ask these questions is your local ESP dealer, or the HQ.


----------



## Tarantino_Jr (Jan 28, 2012)

Looks like the prototype of Kirk's new sig


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Jan 28, 2012)

Iamasingularity said:


> Your welcome. I don`t know man, I find some of the models really interesting and creative, but have no thoughts what so ever of buying one in the future even if I had the money. This MANA model costs around 6600gbp:



The Mana model is the SOLE reason for me that ESP Japan > ESP USA. I'd love one of those..I'd never play it in public..but I still want one


----------



## Iamasingularity (Jan 28, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The Mana model is the SOLE reason for me that ESP Japan > ESP USA. I'd love one of those..I'd never play it in public..but I still want one



If it was a 7 string and RG shaped without that inlay thing in the end, I would buy it.


----------



## signalgrey (Jan 28, 2012)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> The Mana model is the SOLE reason for me that ESP Japan > ESP USA. I'd love one of those..I'd never play it in public..but I still want one


id play that in public. hell yes i would play that in public.


----------

